# New Gigantore Pics!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Gigantore is going to his new home on Thursday! His new owner is a new member of Spoiled Maltese (but only because I told her about it and told she had to post pics of him, I did not 'sell' him on SM) I met her at a dog show a few weeks ago when I was showing Caira and she met the pups and I'm so happy that Gi is going to such a wonderful home. Her SM name is Joyomom and I think Gigantore is going to be one spoiled and lucky guy

[attachment=32918:IMG_9412.jpg]
Noooo I don't want a bath! 

[attachment=32921:IMG_9424.jpg]

[attachment=32920:IMG_9423.jpg]

[attachment=32919:IMG_9421.jpg]

[attachment=32923:IMG_9463.jpg]

[attachment=32922:IMG_9450.jpg]
So if you haven't welcomed Joyomom yet, please make sure you do! I told her she HAD to posts lots of pics and keep us all updated on how he is doing. 

Thanks for letting me post about my cute little guy, Gigantore.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'll bet you'll miss that GORGEOUS boy :wub: . Sarah


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwww :wub: he is beautiful and I am so happy he has found a loving forever home. WELCOME to SM Joyomom.


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

We're so glad Gigantore found a good home! We'll miss you gi!

-carol&ken-


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I'll bet you'll miss that GORGEOUS boy :wub: . Sarah[/B]


Oh I will. *sniffs*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Awwwwwwwwwwww :wub: he is beautiful and I am so happy he has found a loving forever home. WELCOME to SM Joyomom.[/B]


I'm happy he's going to such a wonderful home also!



> We're so glad Gigantore found a good home! We'll miss you gi!
> 
> -carol&ken-[/B]


Carol, thank you for this! *hugs you*


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Wow he is gorgeous :wub: congrats joyomom!*


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

thats wonderful Stacy!! I am so happy you get to watch him grow up
thats great!! :wub:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm glad he'll have a wonderful home!!  I'm sure it's really hard to let him go! :grouphug: :grouphug: He sure is a cutie!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

That is great Stacy (and tough at the same time)... :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*he's beautiful, like a little angel. 
the expression is so cute :wub: :wub: *


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohh what a handsome little man he is, he sure is gonna melt his new owner's heart! :wub: 

i'm glad too, that we get to hear all about him and watch him grow up. :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you Stacy ~ You have been wonderful!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 
I am so, so excited to have Gigantore be a very special part of my family! :chili: 
There will be lots of pics posted so everyone can see this little guy grow up and I know I will be writing for lots of advice and information :biggrin: 

Look at those pictures = he is so adorable! :wub: :wub: What a face  
I am totally in love with my new little boy and so grateful to Stacy for sharing him with me :grouphug: 

Mama Mia
aka Joanne
aka Joyomom


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww Gi is adorable :wub: Stacy I am sure you are going to miss having him around but it's great that he is going to a wonderful home  
Joyomom is one lucky lady and we look forward to watching the little boy's progress


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I was thinking about Gigantore last night! How wonderful that you'll be able to be updated about the little guy on SM. He's a handsome man :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, how great a home for Gigantore - What is she going to name him?
Do they live close to you in CA - for visits? I know it's going to be hard to say goodbye. :grouphug: 
You've done a great job raising him - I bet he is one well socialized little guy!! I'm so glad his new mommy joined SM so we can watch him grow up.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well now....this isn't going to be so hard on us afterall!!!! :smheat: :thumbsup: 

We'll say "Goodbye Gigantore" and "Hello to Joyomom's baby boy!" :aktion033:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeaaaahh!! We're not losing Gigantore!! He'll still be a part of our SM family!! You do realize that you put it in writing that you've promised to post lots of pics, right Joyomom??  So....do you have a name yet??

So Stacy....how's *MY* Frank doing??? :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

welcome to the forum! ur gonna love it here and u will love that beautiful baby


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-what a cutie- :wub: and what a lucky little man to find a great home :thumbsup: I'm glad Joyomom is a member so we can watch him grow up :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:wub: I am happy that he is "staying in the family."


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I think any breeder that sells puppies has to be so strong. I would get so attached to them, I could NOT let them go. It takes a big heart to share their babies with us. I think what helps them with this is knowing how much we love them~~~~Thanks from all of us to these wonderful responsible breeders such as Stacy. We respect what you do. So glad we will keep Gi in the family, he is precious!!!!!! Welcome Joyomom, keep pics coming!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, Gigantore, it's been so much fun watching you from brand new puppyhood til now, and NOW - you are going to your very own forever home!!! YAY FOR YOU!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Joyomom, since you're getting him from such a wonderful person as Stacy, you may not have any questions for the rest of us, but if you do, we're here for you. Congratulations!! (I think I welcomed you on your other thread, but just in case I didn't - :welcometosm: )

Are you keeping his name?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What a beautiful boy! Congratulation Joyomom and Gigantore.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Welcome joyomom!! You are one lucky lady, that's for sure.

Stacy is awesome, and Gigantore is absolutely breath taking. :wub: 

Congratulations. Can't wait to see thousands of pics!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: GI is adorable,I'm happy you found him a good mommie. Congrats Joyomom & welcome to SM.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Gigantore is a cutie pie! :wub: :wub: I'm so glad he will still be part of the SM family!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Gigantore is adorable!!! :wub: Stacy, you must have such mixed emotions...sad to have say good-bye, but happy that Gi is going to have a great forever home! I'm so excited that we will continue to get to watch Gigantore grow up!!!!! :chili:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Congratulations Joyomom on getting one of Stacy's beautiful babies! I LOVE THE PICTURES..........he is a doll! Hope you will take loads of pictures of him as he grows for us to see! :wub: :wub: :wub: Welcome to SM

Thanks for posting the pics of Gigantore Stacy! He is so cute!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:smcry: im so sad~ he was my favorite... but im so glad he will be here and we can watch him grow up!


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AWW! He is soooo cute! Glad he's going to a lovable family!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Gigantore is such a handsome little boy :wub: , I'm so happy a sm member has gotten him. I hope she posts pictures.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Yay!!! I'm so glad to hear you will be getting him on Thursday. Stacy, I think it's great that you know he's going to a wonderful home, AND you "made" Joanne join SM. Although, she seems to be just as addicted as all of us, and the little guy hasn't even come home with her yet!

Joanne, we want pics when you bring him home the first time and of course many, many more after that!

He such a handsome little man and seems to be *so* full of personality! :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

He's just so darn cute! Uff-dah, Joyomom is going to just love being his mom! Job well done Stacy!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWWW!!! :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: I can't believe Gigantore is going to his new home! I mean, I knew this was going to happen, and I AM SOOO glad that he is going to someone who will keep us updated with how he is doing!! I got so used to seeing these little guys grow up every week!! GOOD LUCK GIGANTORE!!!! I AM SURE YOU WILL BE A HAPPY AND SPOILED BABY!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

> Awwwwwwwwwwww :wub: he is beautiful and I am so happy he has found a loving forever home. WELCOME to SM Joyomom.
> [/quote
> Thanks Bek! I am very excited to have him in my family! Will keep lots of pictures posted on SM :biggrin:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

> Gigantore is such a handsome little boy :wub: , I'm so happy a sm member has gotten him. I hope she posts pictures.[/B]


Will be posting loads of pictures! We promise to take good care of him :biggrin:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

> Yay!!! I'm so glad to hear you will be getting him on Thursday. Stacy, I think it's great that you know he's going to a wonderful home, AND you "made" Joanne join SM. Although, she seems to be just as addicted as all of us, and the little guy hasn't even come home with her yet!
> 
> Joanne, we want pics when you bring him home the first time and of course many, many more after that!
> 
> He such a handsome little man and seems to be *so* full of personality! :biggrin:[/B]


Dear Mandy,
So excited to bring my little guy home! Busy tonight redoing his crate and pen...LOL...I am a nut about him already! I promise to post tons of pictures! Thanks for the welcome! :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

> Well now....this isn't going to be so hard on us afterall!!!! :smheat: :thumbsup:
> 
> We'll say "Goodbye Gigantore" and "Hello to Joyomom's baby boy!" :aktion033:[/B]


Dear Pat,
Promise to post lots of pictures of him! I am blessed by Stacy being such a good mommy to him!
These will be big shoes to fill :biggrin: but I am going to do my best! 
Thanks for the welcome!!! :grouphug:


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Joanne! Welcome to SM and its very nice to meet you!

My husband and I had the pleasure of meeting Gigantore and he is really a very special and sweet little pup. 

I'm so glad that you will get to be part of his life!!!


-carol-


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Awww, he is soo cute and fluffy. :wub: :wub:

Joyomom is so lucky to have him.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Stacy, Gigantore is so sweet and its wonderful that he is going to a great home and staying in "our" home.
Welcome Joyomom and keep the pictures coming!!!!!!!

Marsha


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Today is the day!!! Enjoy every moment!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Thank you Stacy ~ You have been wonderful!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:
> I am so, so excited to have Gigantore be a very special part of my family! :chili:
> There will be lots of pics posted so everyone can see this little guy grow up and I know I will be writing for lots of advice and information :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I think you'll like him, he is a very sweet boy. Quite the kisser. I was watching him antagonize Lucy last night and he had me giggling. He was doing the haul fluffy white butt routine on her - he would zoom in circles around her then go in to puffy paw her face then when she'd react, he zoom away again. Lucy can sound quite fierce and intimidating when she's being bothered by the 'young-uns' 

I'll see you in a few hours!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

He sounds so cute :wub:

Too bad I'm over on the west side of the freeways. Joanne will be kinda driving past me  I'd love to meet her and see the cute little one!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> He sounds so cute :wub:
> 
> Too bad I'm over on the west side of the freeways. Joanne will be kinda driving past me  I'd love to meet her and see the cute little one![/B]


Oh I hope we can all meet up!

I'm surprised nobody has said 'is she there yet?" I'm waiting for it!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=516098
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hee Hee...I REALLY thought about it!! You will be posting pics of the adoption ceremony, right? LOL Can you sneak in a few of my Frank somewhere in the background?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

That would be fun! We'll have to all meet up somewhere sometime!

So... is she there yet?! :smtease:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Stacy, I know you'll be at the Fresno show this weekend, but Joanne are you?

Fresno's about 2 1/2 hours from me. If I can bring the little man, we could all meet up there! (Maybe)


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

IS SHE THERE YET???


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Is she there yet?


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

awww...I cant believe the time has come for Gigantore to go to his forever home...Time sure does pass quickly!! I am so happy that we will be able to watch him grow up though!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I am so glad we get to see him grow up, he is just a little pumpkin pie. I have to say though that little Frank is my favorite of all your babies. He looks like such a sweet little love bug! :wub: :wub: That face is just so kissable!








SO IS SHE THERE YET!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yes, Joanne has come and gone... with the puppy previously called Gigantore :smcry: 

She is so wonderful and I know my Jolly little guy is going to a fanstastic home. I do have a picture of the two of them but I don't want to share it without permission from Joanne. I know she took a lot of pictures so hopefully we'll be able to see those later. 

Now hopefully Gi won't bark and cry all night! :brownbag:


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

> Yes, Joanne has come and gone... with the puppy previously called Gigantore :smcry:
> 
> She is so wonderful and I know my Jolly little guy is going to a fanstastic home. I do have a picture of the two of them but I don't want to share it without permission from Joanne. I know she took a lot of pictures so hopefully we'll be able to see those later.
> 
> Now hopefully Gi won't bark and cry all night! :brownbag:[/B]


Wow! how exciting for joanne and gigantore! Do you know what she's going to call him? I guess she will tell us as soon as she's home and has him settled in! (with pictures hopefully!)

How I wish I were her right now!  

-carol-


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Congratulations Joyomom on the new member of your family and congrats Stacy on finding a good home for him.

I think I met Joanne when she first got her peek at Gigantore when I was peeking at the litter in San Mateo. It was love at first sight for her!

(if that was someone else falling in love with him at first sight.......I don't blame them).

Many happy years to the new duo!

and.................Hugs to Stacy for the letting go of her little charge.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww Stacy....hugs to you. I know you're gonna miss that little guy! But you have no idea how thrilled we all are that she is going to be a part of SM and we will still get to see him!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> There will be lots of pics posted so everyone can see this little guy grow up and I know I will be writing for lots of advice and information :biggrin:[/B]


yay , thank you. He is soooooooooooooo cute :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=516125
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sorry, I didn't get any pics of your <strike>my</strike> Frank. But do not despair, Frank and Chowder are entering in their very first match show on saturday evening so there will be soooooo many pics taken, LOL. 

I do have pics of the adoption ceremony but I dont' want to post them without permission


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Stacy,

I know you're missing your big boy. We'll all wait for Joanne to post her homecoming pics. I can't wait to see .the bros in their first show. Please make sure you get lots of pics up for us. Good luck to you and the boys on Saturday


----------

